# Your Bored So Your Going To Watch This...



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice title, right guys?






Chinga, clips are rather old now. But I really wanted to play around with my Sony Vegas and they are such good quality. Hope you enjoyed it. Please take a few seconds to send me a friend request, sub, rate, comment, whatever. I'm happy to do the same back to you. xoxo. Maddie.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Nice title, right guys?
> 
> YouTube - ?"....???g?? the ?????..."?
> 
> Chinga, clips are rather old now. But I really wanted to play around with my Sony Vegas and they are such good quality. Hope you enjoyed it. Please take a few seconds to send me a friend request, sub, rate, comment, whatever. I'm happy to do the same back to you. xoxo. Maddie.


 im not sure if you wanted riding critiqe or not but the video quality WAS nice good job!!! on the other hand it appears as though you yank your horse in his mouth over fences. here are some things to help that:
1. he needs to be off of his forehand this is dangerous especially when jumping.
2. you may do this allready and just jumped high in the video but practice on staying with the horse over some small fences-just like a X rail or a small vertical. 
3. ride with a jumping strap! you can use a belt or stirrup leathers that fit around your horses neck about 1/2 way up (closer to withers than head) 3 strides out just sit and hold the strap. it may fel awkward but do this a few times and after a few rides start to experiment w/o it. this fixes grabbing him in the mouth i allways ride eoth one on xc!
more to note:
1. you appear to have a slight chair seat. ON A STABLE MOUNT ride without sturrips and streach your legs long. you dont have to do much just a lap or 2 around the arena/paddock. trust me this works!!! helps my position, balence, etc.
2. DONT slouch!!!! i know it is hard im going through the same problems. try to have youe shoulders back and open (if that makes sense) all day long. eating dinner, on the computer, reading, etc. you will get used to it and it will be like second nature.
3. elbows and hands. you appear to have the same issues as me! BEND YOUR ELBOWS!!!!!! if you hold your hands correctly (thumbs up) that will help (repitition repitition repitition)
as for your horse;
1. beutiful!!!!! lovley horse!!!!! looks like he loves his job!!!!!
2. he appears to be a tad bit stiff and unwilling to bend do suppling exersises every day and it will get better.
Loved the video!! good job! you may have the problems fixed by now if not we can talk i pointed out some major things to note though. if you have problems with finding you distance to jumps put down a ground pole (i noticed you didnt have one) its not necissary and show dont have them but if you are struggling with pulling him in the mouth you want to have a distance that is correct most of the time. oh! 2 more things (sorry to waste your time!) are you an eventer and I LOVE YOUR PURPLE BRIDLE!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great video . I subscribed and friend requested you, I'd appreciate if you did the same for me, I'm equiniphile


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wafflestheunicorn said:


> im not sure if you wanted riding critiqe or not but the video quality WAS nice good job!!! on the other hand it appears as though you yank your horse in his mouth over fences. here are some things to help that:
> 1. he needs to be off of his forehand this is dangerous especially when jumping.
> 2. you may do this allready and just jumped high in the video but practice on staying with the horse over some small fences-just like a X rail or a small vertical.
> 3. ride with a jumping strap! you can use a belt or stirrup leathers that fit around your horses neck about 1/2 way up (closer to withers than head) 3 strides out just sit and hold the strap. it may fel awkward but do this a few times and after a few rides start to experiment w/o it. this fixes grabbing him in the mouth i allways ride eoth one on xc!
> ...


*These clips are about a year old, as I mentioned they were really old - thanks anyway. *


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I subbed to you, I love watching homemade horse videos


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thats awesome I will try and add you as a friend lol newbie to you tube


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay think I added you, I'm TheBuzzyBender  or something like that


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

<3, Thanks guys. Once I go back on I'll sub you all back.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice video 
I would sub if I haven't already but youtube is being a bum and I can't log in without a google account? I don't want a google account, but it won't let me make one anyway!!! GRRRRRR


----------



## farmgirl55 (Feb 28, 2011)

that is great!


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> *These clips are about a year old, as I mentioned they were really old - thanks anyway. *


 oh ok. good video skills! im not that talented


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all  

I'm planning on uploading something new soon, maybe?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thankyou all
> 
> I'm planning on uploading something new soon, maybe?







too this song.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice work! Your horse is beautiful, by the way.


----------

